# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Noisette, née en Aout 2016. Est-elle condamnée à passer sa vie dans un box ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 


N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *NOISETTE*

RACE :  COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE 

POIDS : 19 kilos

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : Née 2016

POINT SANTÉ : queue courte

SON ORIGINE : Sortie de l'équarrissage en Juillet 2017 avec Nougat.


SON COMPORTEMENT : *Noisette*  est toute contente lorsque l'on vient la voir à la grille et cherche  les caresses mais quand on rentre dans le box elle est déjà beaucoup  moins rassurée et ne sait pas si elle doit venir ou non. Elle vient  néanmoins nous faire des petits bisous, mais est encore timide. 
Lénuta  dit d'elle qu'elle est sociable avec elle,  qu'elle peut avoir peur de  certains hommes, le bruit, les cris et les gestes vifs.
Elle vit en enclos avec Nougat son frère.

Elle  aura besoin d'une famille patiente qui lui laissera le temps dont elle a  besoin pour évoluer. Placement en habitation disposant d'un jardin clos  impératif.

Lors de notre week-end du 16 au 19 septembre, nous avons pu revoir *Noisette*. Elle est toujours contente derrière la grille, plus timide une fois dans le boxe, elle prend les friandises. 
Sur le voyage de mars 2022, nous avons passé un bon moment avec eux, et *Noisette* nous faisait des appels aux jeux, en restant toujours timide.


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS


Arrivera en France, identifiée, vaccinée selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*
 

 
(devant)

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle est *Noisette*  est toute contente lorsque l'on vient la voir à la grille et cherche les  caresses mais quand on rentre dans le box elle est déjà beaucoup moins  rassurée et ne sait pas encore si elle doit venir ou non... encore un  peu de temps et ça devrait être une louloute parfaite

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne l'oubliez pas, elle est jeune et ne mérite pas de passer toute sa vie au refuge.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jolie Noisette passe totalement inaperçue, pourquoi ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N'oubliez pas la jolie Noisette qui est très timide, mais elle aussi à le droit de connaitre le bonheur d'une vie en famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Noisette à gauche :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Après la visite de nos bénévoles au refuge :

Une sacré belle surprise cette petite toutoune ! En sachant qu'on est pas entre dans l'enclos ! 
Pleine de vie, adore les caresses et les friandises  ::

----------


## jnang

bonjour, puis je me proposer en tant que f.a???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> bonjour, puis je me proposer en tant que f.a???


Bien sur, nous en avons toujours besoin.
Je vous propose de contacter l'un de ces 2 personnes :

Mégane (pseudo : Megane l'amie des bêtes) 07.89.21.54.48 par mail : meggrienay@gmail.com ou Viviane (pseudo: V92lil) par mail : rfaviviane@gmail.com

----------


## Monkey

Ce serait super pour Noisette !

----------


## jnang

bonsoir, j ai déjà eu MEGANE au tel je crois pour un autre loulou mais ma localisation ne convenait pas. plusieurs asso m ont repondu cela…..merci

----------


## Cojo

c'est incompréhensible que cela soit juste une histoire de localisation!
Il y a le co-voiturage que l'on peut mettre en place.cela aurait libérer une place pour un autre loulou.
C'est vrai que nous n'habitons pas tous à Paris et ses environs.
Vous finirez par trouver un loulou en accueil vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## jnang

bonsoir, merci de votre soutien!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une sacré belle surprise cette petite toutoune ! En sachant qu'on est pas entre dans l'enclos ! 
Pleine de vie, adore les caresses et les friandises  ::

----------


## Monkey

> c'est incompréhensible que cela soit juste une histoire de localisation!Il y a le co-voiturage que l'on peut mettre en place.cela aurait libérer une place pour un autre loulou.C'est vrai que nous n'habitons pas tous à Paris et ses environs.Vous finirez par trouver un loulou en accueil vous inquiétez pas.


Il y a également la grande question du suivi de l'animal par la suite ! Si personne ne peut assurer des visites... Ça entraîne parfois des urgences car des FA débordées ne veulent plus de l'animal... Être honnête et refuser une FA pour en trouver une mieux adaptée est respectueux pour l'animal qui après tout ce qu'il a vécu mérite un peu de stabilité.
Djang vous vous proposez en FA sur une dizaine de post. Suite à votre MP je vous avez conseillé de vous rendre à la SPA près de chez vous et de monter un dossier de FA. Ils ont maintenant ce système et saurons vous trouver un animal qui convient, en urgence et dans votre coin pour le suivi... :-)

Ceci dit, UP pour Noisette !!

----------


## jnang

je me suis proposé a plusieurs reprises c est vrai mais j ai déjà envoyé un dossier s.p.a aussi...j en arrive a me demander si ce n est pas mon profil qui derange!!!  mais en quoi??  un peu ras le bol!!!

----------


## doriant

Bonjour jnang. N'y a til pas des assos ds votre secteur avec qui prendre contact directement ? Au moins en direct si qqchose de votre profil ne convient pas, vous saurez ce que c'est.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Noisette adore les caresses et .... les friandises... Qui serait prêt à la combler de bonheur ????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

On veut sortir !!!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Noisette l’équilibriste...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

A jolie *Noisette* est  toujours là plus détendue des 2 ! Ils prennent la pose pour les photos  sont hyper joyeux pour avoir des friandises mais si on reste ou fait  mine de rentrer, ça court dans tout les sens pour aller se cacher  
Ils mériteraient qu'on se concentre sur eux pendant quelques jours mais malheureusement leur enclos n'est pas facile d'accès.

Ils sont vraiment beaux tout les 2

----------


## Monkey

Avec la patience, de l'écoute (signaux appaisements) et les bons gestes, "jeux/exos" en positif type désensibilisation graduelle, je pense serais une top Louloutte. Up.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A jolie *Noisette* est  toujours là plus détendue des 2 ! Ils prennent la pose pour les photos  sont hyper joyeux pour avoir des friandises mais si on reste ou fait  mine de rentrer, ça court dans tout les sens pour aller se cacher  
> Ils mériteraient qu'on se concentre sur eux pendant quelques jours mais malheureusement leur enclos n'est pas facile d'accès.
> 
> Ils sont vraiment beaux tout les 2


Joli licking Noisette  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

C'est la saison, pensez à elle  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Cette petite puce, bien sympa a juste besoin d'être rassurée  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta a écrit:*  très sociable, peur de  certains garçons ,  pas tous ,  les bruyants ,  les  cris les gestes vifs  .......

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## doriant

croisée teckel non ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

U P .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Mirko78

Noisette fait d'énormes progrès, beaucoup plus détendue la miss.

Une famille l'aiderait sûrement à confirmer tout ça  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/m87lRCj08DQ

https://youtu.be/ti4EIGyhf9Y

*Noisette* est un peu fuyante, mais vient prendre les friandises

https://youtu.be/dUDFwAT5E-c

*Noisette* évolue, mais fuit encore un peu. Manque pas grand chose, surement "du temps" et un environnement adapté  :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/WEpawPTur8Q

https://youtu.be/dUDFwAT5E-c

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/lMsMQxzogc8

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

On a passé un moment avec eux et Lénuta. Ils étaient comme fous   

Toujours  aussi gourmands et ils se laissent caresser mais ils ne viennent pas  contre nous pour en "redemander", ça viendra j'espère.

J'espère qu'ils pourront récupérer de nouveau leur grand enclos car ils sont très actifs et ont besoin de bouger.

https://youtu.be/8CPR6eWx_cM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/1vafvB5IehU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Noisette* et sont frère  Nougat sont deux merveilles ! ils sont beaux, un peu de surpoids mais ne  pas bouger d'un box c'est dur ! je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ne sont pas  encore adoptés depuis tout ce temps ! ils sont joyeux et heureux de  nous voir, ils ont besoin de contact humain ces deux loulous, ils  doivent sortir de là !

----------


## Vegane7

FB de NOISETTE à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...xzp7TNvJEZ1vnl

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un chien comme *Noisette* n'a pas sa place en box , une famille pour la belle

https://youtu.be/McWHs2F19zw

https://youtu.be/v5p9XMdp8gg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Rien à redire sur cette gentille louloute, un peu sur la réserve mais contente de la visite !!











https://youtu.be/Turp23bhMlA

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/AJFn8UfQuNw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------

